# 2014 Scott Addict



## Arkana

Just got my Scott Addict 10 a week ago & have my first ride yesterday. Awesome bike with Ultegra 11speed ... My first Scott :thumbsup:


----------



## dje31

Nice...you just need some carbon wheels to complete the Spinal Tap "Smell the Glove" / "None more black" theme.

Enjoy!


----------



## Loon A Tic

*Sweet*

Sweet bike!!! I'm waiting for my LBS to get them in so I can check one out.


----------



## krtassoc

SCOTT North Asia


----------



## dje31

Is this a safe link? Avast keeps barfing / flagging / blocking it.


----------



## krtassoc

yes it is safe!


----------



## mann2

the bike looks fierce! very nice.


----------



## DmitryK

On this frame it is possible to install the equipment Campagnolo Record EPS or Campagnolo Record?


----------



## dje31

If you check the European Scott sites, they probably have models that are OEM-spec'd with Campy. I know they used to. When Scott first came back to the US market in the mid-2000s, they had a couple, but it became cost-prohibitive over time.

Few---if any---Stateside brands offer Campy out-of-the-box, unless it's a custom build, or a boutique brand.


----------

